# APR Spherical Pendulum Mount Now Available! (7 Speed DQ500 RS3 / TTRS)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the ultimate Pendulum Mount Upgrade!

The APR Pendulum mount replaces the factory mount with a new, thick, billet-aluminum and billet-stainless-steel two-piece design, featuring a PTFE-lined spherical bearing and new bolts. The system stiffens the driveline to improve shift quality and power transition. It is easy to install, addresses all concerns with the factory setup and includes all necessary hardware to bolt on and enjoy!



*Quick Facts:*

Reduces transmission movement
By removing the factory rubber bushing, the APR system reduces slop in the driveline to improve shifts, and transmission of power to the ground. Expect a sportier feel during acceleration, deceleration and gear changes without an excessive increase in NVH when paired with the factory sub-frame mount.

Spherical bearing
Spherical bearings offer far less unwanted movement over rubber and polyurethane inserts. As such, the APR mount uses a spherical bearing, made possible by upgrading the rear mounting hardware. The bearing is fully-serviceable, features a heat-treated race and precision-ground ball, with a self-sealing and self-lubricating PTFE lining.

Billet-aluminum and Billet-stainless-steel construction
The front and rear pieces replace the factory cast aluminum and stamped steel pieces with precisely machined, billet-aluminum and billet-stainless-steel pieces that are strong. The aluminum piece is anodized black and the stainless piece is electropolished to provide corrosion resistance and the APR logo is laser etched on each side.

Replacement Bolts
The factory bolts are one-time-use, and must be replaced when installing a new mount. The APR system includes non-one-time-use bolts for their strength, quality and longevity over the factory bolts.

Easy to install
The system is easy to install, doesn’t require dropping the sub-frame and is compatible with the factory and factory-like modified sub-frame mounts. Full install directions are included with each system.










*Application Guide:*

7 Speed DQ500 Transmission found in the new RS3 and TTRS

MS100181 - $249.99

Product Page


----------

